# Tesla on autopilot crashes into state police patrol car in Lansing



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.wlns.com/news/tesla-on-autopilot-crashes-into-state-police-patrol-car-in-lansing/

LANSING, Mich. (WLNS) - Michigan State Police said a Tesla on autopilot drove into a Lansing area trooper's patrol car.

It happened around 1:10 on Wednesday morning as the trooper was investigating a car vs. deer traffic crash on I-96 near Waverly Rd. in Eaton County.

MSP said while investigating that crash with their emergency lights on, a Tesla on autopilot drove into the patrol car.

MSP said there were no injuries to the 22-year-old driver of the Tesla or the State Trooper. The driver of the Tesla is a man from Lansing and he was issued citations for failure to move over and driving with a license suspended.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.wlns.com/news/tesla-on-autopilot-crashes-into-state-police-patrol-car-in-lansing/
> 
> LANSING, Mich. (WLNS) - Michigan State Police said a Tesla on autopilot drove into a Lansing area trooper's patrol car.
> 
> ...


SUSPENDED LICENSE !!!

" BUT YOUR HONOR
THE CAR WAS ' SELF DRIVING ' . . ." !

TESLA MOTORS OWES LANSING A NEW PATROL CAR !


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

What makes Michigan so guilty of Teslas screw ups? Two high profile Accidents in 3 days. MSP will have a field day with this accident.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I guess the Tesla dozed off and didn't see the flashing lights.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, Tesla getting paid to have their customers beta test their self driving is classic silicon valley practice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Picture my mom ... in 1959 ... driving her '48 Chevy station wagon with lil' UberBastid and his lil' sister and a HALF OF A LILLTE LEAGE BASEBALL TEAM. 
No seatbelts, of course (we weren't test pilots).
The kids in the back seat (prolly six of em) were fighting.
Mom turns around and is swinging and cussing and the kids were ducking and screaming.

Suddenly we came to an abrupt stop.
A crash actually.
Kids wailing ... I look out the front of the car and mom had driven RIGHT UP into the back seat of a Florida State Trooper car. 
Cop walks up to the window and says over caterwauling of a dozen crying kids, "Jeeze lady, don't you know when to stop?"

She tearfully says, "Oh, they're not all _mine_."




.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Picture my mom ... in 1959 ... driving her '48 Chevy station wagon with lil' UberBastid and his lil' sister and a HALF OF A LILLTE LEAGE BASEBALL TEAM.
> No seatbelts, of course (we weren't test pilots).
> The kids in the back seat (prolly six of em) were fighting.
> Mom turns around and is swinging and cussing and the kids were ducking and screaming.
> ...


Ha!!


----------

